# Routine Maint - Nov 04



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm in the process of doing some cleanups on our databases.

I've deleted around 1,000 dead accounts that have been inactive for over a year. I've also auto-closed around 900 inactive accounts (no activity since Sept 1st.)

We will be doing some clean up in some of the forums as well over the next few weeks.


----------

